
Hello, my name is Sander and I’m a workaholic - sandergansen
I’ve just read a great article that points out I can be a workaholic. And so can you…<p>At least, that’s the answer I got from the test created by researchers from the University of Bergen in Norway.<p>Can I trust this test? Well, it’s rather more complex than that. Especially as I’ve always been suspicious of this being a possible case.<p>Of course, there are days when I’m lazy as hell. Getting out of the bed way after any working person should. Not being able to get anything done within the awake hours. We’ve all been there!<p>At other times, I’d rather spend the whole day crawling through catacombs and escaping from an exit room. Going to cinema and playing boardgames through the night. Something I let myself do only couple of days ago.<p>Yet, all this doesn’t mean I’m not a workaholic.<p>Moreover, I’ve been pushing myself hard this past month to live such a life. For a change. To charge my batteries after a long period of only working has come to an end.<p>So what shows that I’m a workaholic?<p>This test uses seven basic criteria to identify work addiction. All by scoring responses to the statements on the scale of (1) Never, (2) Rarely, (3) Sometimes, (4) Often, and (5) Always, as follows:<p>* You think of how you can free up more time to work.<p>* You spend much more time working than first intended.<p>* You work to reduce feelings of guilt, anxiety, helplessness and depression.<p>* You have been told by others to cut down on work without listening to them.<p>* You become stressed if you are prohibited from working.<p>* You de-prioritize hobbies, leisure activities, and exercise because of your work.<p>* You work so much that it has negatively influenced your health.<p>The researchers suggest that if you respond with “often” or “always” to at least four of the seven items, you may be a bona fide workaholic.<p>In my case, I got the jackpot.<p>More on that in my blog: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;sander-gansen&#x2F;hello-my-name-is-sander-and-im-a-workaholic-6bbb263846ca
======
raooll
Can you share the link to the test as well ?

